# Yamaha YPAO set up problem



## Guest

I cannot get the screen up. I have turned the unit RX-V463 on and to TV Viewing with the DTV/Cable on. I have set the subwoofer to less than half. Turned on the TV/Monitor and cable box. Plugged in the YPAO mic. The reveiver reads ENTER TO START and I press enter and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong. Does Yamaha have a customer help number to call to walk me through this process? Can anyone help me?


----------



## salvasol

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



avrancart said:


> *I cannot get the screen up*. I have turned the unit RX-V463 on and to TV Viewing with the DTV/Cable on... Plugged in the YPAO mic. The reveiver reads ENTER TO START and I press enter and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong. Does Yamaha have a customer help number to call to walk me through this process? Can anyone help me?


Are you running the audio/video through the AVR to TV???

If not, you need to connect a monitor out cable (composite, S, etc.) from AVR to TV to be able to see the GUI on the TV, that way you can see every step to autocalibrate the system...

On the GUI, you need to use the autosetp ... :yes:


----------



## thxgoon

Is it telling you "enter to start" on the TV or on the display of the receiver? It's possible that after you hit enter the first time, another menu step is appearing which you cannot see.


----------



## salvasol

thxgoon said:


> Is it telling you "enter to start" on the TV or on the display of the receiver? It's possible that after you hit enter the first time, another menu step is appearing which you cannot see.


is the receiver ...



> ... Plugged in the YPAO mic. The reveiver reads ENTER TO START and I press enter and nothing happens....


I have the RX-V2700; and is easy if you can see the GUI on the TV/monitor to follow up on the auto-cal process :yes: ... I'm not sure if he has a connection from AVR to TV; apparently not :huh:


----------



## Guest

I finally got the screen up by pressing the red AV button which they don't even mention in the manual. I also used my component 1 IN setting to view the screen as the setup I am using with HDMI cables would not bring up the screen.
The Yamaha manual leaves a lot to be desired.
And thanks everyone for replying, this looks like a very active group where I can learn a great deal.


----------



## salvasol

avrancart said:


> I finally got the screen up by pressing the red AV button which they don't even mention in the manual. I also used my component 1 IN setting to view the screen as the setup I am using with HDMI cables would not bring up the screen.
> The Yamaha manual leaves a lot to be desired.
> And thanks everyone for replying, this looks like a very active group where I can learn a great deal.


:T

Glad you solved your problem ... I'm always here, learning everyday :bigsmile:


----------



## Fazer

I am having the same problem, but the info above did not solve. I have the mic plugged into the optimizer port and can see the OSD on my TV usig my AV3 port which is connected to the DVR port on the receiver. pressing enter, or arrows on the remote produces no response. I can't figure out how to activate the START process. TV says START on OSD, panel on Receiver says ENTER TO START, but ENTER on remote does nothing. batteries repalced, remote works fine for everything else, and has not been programmed for any other device codes yet. Any ideas? About to box it up and take it back.


----------



## tonyvdb

Welcome to the Shack Michael.
When it is saying "Enter to start" is there a cursor on the screen that needs to be moved over using an arrow key on the remote to select the enter box? Or maybe you need to select enter on the receivers faceplate.


----------



## Fazer

OK, finally got this whole YPAO setup figured out after reading help requests on multiple forums. Here are te important instructions that seem to be missing.

Step 0: Turn on Receiver, set volume to a comfortable level, and make sure your Sub woofer is at mid volume on the back of it, or maybe a little less and that you are getting sound out of all your speakers (in other words, that everything is plugged in and working with the AMP. if not, see other questions and answers from other people on those problems.
1. You must have a Component (red green blue) or Composite (red white yellow) or S-video (black round) cable hooked up from Receiver (Rcv) to your TV. HDMI alone will not work to see OSD (On screen display - meaning you can see Rcv setup info on your TV screen, not just the little on Rcv LED screen)
2. Set your TV to the input that you connected in Step 1. (NOT HDMI)
3. Plug in the YPAO mic and stretch it across the room to where you sit, and at the same height as your ears. You can sit there with it on your head and slouch if you need to 
4. Once plugged in, you will see the OSD on your TV, and the YAMAHA Rcv screen will say ENTER TO START (I put all this in here so Google could find this entry for the next people that have this problem. The OSD on TV will say Setup -> Auto, and START and below will say ENTER to START. it is a white text on black background screen.
4. Now the important step!!! Press the Orange AMP button on the remote. Yes, simple, but not obvious!!! Some forums have called it a red button that says AMP. Obvioulsy this stands for Amplifier and It is on the upper left side of the remote. If you don't push that button, the remote's 5-way buttons (left, right, up, down, enter) will not work and pressing ENTER on remote will do NOTHING!.
5. So now, you press enter and the YPAO auto sound optimization will begin. Tones will emit from your speakers measureing the distance and size of your speakers. It takes about 5 monutes to complete the whole process. Make sure room is as quiet as you can get it. No kids or loud spouses in the room. Just you and a cold beer. 

Once done, you can review the settings it detected.. Mine were right on in terms of distances detected, except for Sub which was about 15 feet away from MIC, but it said 40. I turned up the SUB volume and did it again, and it got better but still 25 feet and my sub actually sounded too loud, so I layed with sub volume on back afterward to get to level we liked (enough to shake the room, but not cause cardiac arrest.

I hope that helps.

Fazer :yay:


----------

